# Death & tragedy



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

I know I haven't been in much. Several days ago our small community lost a beautiful, sweet, 18 year old girl to a drunk driver. I have know her all of her life, I have known her mother all of my life, we lived on the same street, played together, had our children at the same time, and our children grew up together, this is one of the pleasures of living in a small town, but by sharing in each others lives we also share in the sorrows. The death of Sara is so hard for me to comprehend, it was only days ago that she talked to me about her hopes and dreams for the future. This child, with the face of an angel was just getting her life together after years of struggling emotionally after her father was killed in the Westray mine explosion, along with 25 other men, many of which were friends or relatives of her parents. At 35, my childhood friend has lost both her husband and her child. How much can any one soul be expected to bare? My cousin was also in the car and is not doing well, he was air lifted to a city hospital. My daughter Rose very close to both of them, she is inconsolable. The family, and our community are in shock. I couldn't cry when it happened, I couldn't accept it, today I know she isn't comming back, my heart is broken. How trivial are my problems compared to that grief stricken mother who has carried so much in the past 8 years, I am ashamed of myself, and I'd give just about anything to help her carry that burden. A parent should never have to outlive her children, never. Sara wanted Rose to go with her that night, and in this terrible hurt I feel, I am so grateful its wasn't to my door the police came with the news, Rose couldn't go, It was my sons birthday and we were having a family party. I hurt so much for Joyce and her family, but I feel guilty for being grateful. The funeral has been delayed until some of her family can get here from the US. Sara won't be laid to rest until Sunday, its been a long couple of days, it will be a long weekend, and long after that for many of us. So tonight, I'm going to kiss my kids and hold them close, shed my tears and stuff myself with comfort foods and try to believe that she is in a better place. I won't be in for a bit, I need some time.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Lori Ann,I am very sorry to hear of this tradegy--that is the only word for something this terrible. You need to take care of yourself while all this craziness is going on or you won't be any good to anyone. I agree that you should hold your kids tight because any one of us could be in your friends shoes.Losing a child seems so unfair and unbearable. Time only takes away the sting it never heals all wounds. Well all you can do is be there for the family.Take care of yourself and try to get through this awful tradegy.Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Lori Ann, My dear God what a horror. I agree, There can't be anything worse than losing a child. I will hold them up in prayer and you also. I guess it takes something like this sometimes to show us what we do have inspite of all the pain. I just celebrated with my son and new daughter-in -law in there marriage. Such a wonderful event and then things like this happen. I get so ANGRY with these drunken drivers, I hope he gets his just reward. He's the one that should be feeling all the guilt not you, but I do understand what you mean. Try not to feel guilty because you still have your daughter, do what you said and hug them and hold onto them. This world can throw some unbearable things at us and we will never understand and one questions even God. It wasn't God it was the drunk. I do believe she's in a better place. There are no words anyone can say for this, just know we're thinking os you and them and Lori Ann, please take care of yourself or you won't be able to take it either. Like the other post just said, you'll be no good for anyone or yourself. I wish they' do more to keep the drunks off the roads.I've known people Killed in the same way and I am extremly angry again. Whenever you ready to post again, know that we are here for you. There just are no words, no words at all that can ease this. I'm so very sorry. jfaith------------------


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

they say god doesnt give us more than we can handle,but he sure seems to keep us on the edge.everones lives serve a porpose,even the driver.i pray for all.there but for the grace of god go i.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Dear Lori Ann,I express my love and sense of loss over this tragedy. To you and to all those involved. It all seems so senseless to us and yet I'm fairly certain there is a reason.calidaHumankind has not woven the web of life. We are but one thread within it.Whatever we do to the web, we do to ourselves.All things are bound together.All things connect. Chief Seattle


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lori Ann, I am so very sorry to hear of such a tragedy. I want you to know you can carry me in your thoughts and in your heart. I know I can't be there physically for you , but I am there in thought and spirit. May this simple gesture give you the strength you need to help those around you. Take care of yourself. Your daughter and your family along with your close friend and her family are going to need the strength of those around them to get through this horrible senseless tragedy.I send my love and peace to you. You are in my thoughts.Sincerely, Karen


----------

